# Rip off or Not



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I admit that I don't know that much about CRS especially when it comes to pricing but I think this is pushing it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TaiwanCRSCenter...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

What do u guys think?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Heh it does seem like a lot for a shrimp doesn't it? 

It is a special very refined form of crystal red shrimp of very high quality.

I wouldn't buy it but I'm pretty sure someone will.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont know much about those super high grades but based on his SS no entries for $70 I would say he is overpriced.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah I like those but I don't think anyone is going to buy them. I don't even know if the buyer protection goes that high.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, that is a little steep for me.....and they even ship for free !


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I think with 3 sales (feedbacks) he may just be seeing what he can get for his stuff. If he bred that strain, sure maybe that's what the shrimp was worth in his time, but no one tacks on a fee for that.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the lower grade shrimp look better, those are just plain white shrimp.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is completly insane. Anyone who would be willing to spend 1500 dollars for one freshwater shrimp should be committed. If someone wants to throw away 1500 dollars, give it to me! Please! I'll put it to good use!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For the rich and greedy, buying this would seem attractive because it is rare and no more painful than buying a piece of candy. Also, the Japanese put more importance on having something unique, rare, and hard to get than Americans do.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Same people who put diamond collars on their foo foo dogs! Are their really any super rich aquarium nerds?

Personally, I wouldn't spend 20 dollars on a shrimp. I don't care how rare it is.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> Same people who put diamond collars on their foo foo dogs!


Believe it or not, a bunch of the Dobe owners think nothing of dropping $500 - $1000 on a collar if it is one of the big designer names either, and of course we know they aren't foo-foo dogs... I own one. LOL! Our poor guy has to settle for the practical $20 collar though.

It's absolutely amazing how carried away some of the bidders on E-bay can get if they think there's competition. I don't know how many items I've started out with really low bids and they wind up going for more than I paid, which I guess I can't complain about, but I would sure never do it....


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I dislike fee-fee dogs... they used to pee on my sandcastles as a kid on the beach while I was still building


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

HAha! Not fee fee, FOO FOO, as in poofy, girlie, old lady dogs, Paris hilton dogs, yippie, yappie, winey, wimpy, cutsie, the dogs cats laugh at... thats all I can think of that I can say on this forum!



> Believe it or not, a bunch of the Dobe owners think nothing of dropping $500 - $1000


Really? I guess some dog owners can get a little crazy!


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Zapins said:


> I wouldn't buy it but I'm pretty sure someone will.


It's been over 2 weeks, and so far no-one has


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Meh, its fee fee in South Africa/Europe. 

I see you've had experience with them too 
"poofy, girlie, old lady dogs, Paris hilton dogs, yippie, yappie, winey, wimpy, cutsie, the dogs cats laugh at." 

I say fee-fee (because the old lady who owned the dog who peed on my sand castle called her dog fee-fee). Althoght it might just be another case of "you say To-may-toe, I say to-ma-toe." 

The facts still stand those dogs are definitely NOT sand castle friendly.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

At $2,500, I better be able to eat the plastic bag that comes with the shrimp. The poop too.
If they're going to sell a shrimp for that price, at least use a 7.8 megapixel camera! at least! 

They sold Britney Spears underwear on ebay for a few thousand. That's all i'm saying.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Ha ha, That price is absolutely absurd!!


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

They really go for around 200 bucks each


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Then sell me some. I have been looking for these.


----------



## alberted (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi I am Alberted from asia as you can see the shrimp is top grade in colour so it so exp. For CRS if it have more white then red it a good grade. At my area if u want a shrimp look something like that cost only about USD200 but i keeping some which also not bad grade cost only for USD5 or less so i dont think it worth.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, martial I dont have any but I know someone that imported some a lot like that...he got 10 for 2200 shipped! Thank god there were no DOA eh?


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw one for $100 or $1000 very high quality CRS shrimps but, $2500 seems to be very over priced...


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Ouch :boxing: to high!


----------



## HankB (Apr 15, 2008)

MartialTheory said:


> What do u guys think?


[NewYorkBusinessMan] 
_$10,000 for an apple? How many do you think you'll sell at that price?_​
[Times Square Apple pushcart peddler]
_Hey, I only gotta sell one!_​


----------

